# How many horses does it take to change a lightbulb?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

love this! xD especially the miniature (no, no...I'm not biased at all...;D). It's definately sizeism.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That was great!!


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

That's Awesome. More please!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I like what the belgian, standardbred, and morgan the best


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL! Awesome...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Hahaha the QH and Paint were my faves! XD


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Miniature: I bet you think I can’t do it just cause I’m small. You know what that is? It’s sizeism!



hahahaha tooo cute! I think this one is my favorite, just because I picture my little guy saying this


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw this in a magazine before and I laughed so hard still. Me and my friends decided which one ours would be (regardless of the breed). My guy would be the Morgan. My friends would be the Haflinger. But my fave is the Warmblood haha


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaa I love the grade horse one! Soooo true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this, I was laughing out loud. They're so trueeeee


----------

